# The Unreliable Thumbnail Question



## 2ndVenus (Aug 17, 2008)

When browsing through submissions in Browse OR Submissions pages, i seem to find now that 10-50% of the thumbnails dont load and force me to reload the page again to get them to appear.

Is everyone also having this issue?


----------



## ADF (Aug 17, 2008)

I thought it was a connection problem on my end, so yeah I have this problem also.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 17, 2008)

Has occured on my end as well.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Sorry, can't say that this has happened to me.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Aug 18, 2008)

Im in the UK with Virgin Media ISP if that is any situation differer.


----------



## Undying Song (Aug 18, 2008)

I've had no problems whatsoever with loading anything, personally. Just saying.


----------



## Breeze (Aug 18, 2008)

Uk and virgin media here as well, i've seen this happen over tha last two days. But only when i'm browsing deep ish into the submissions. 

Could be Virgin media hates furrys


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 18, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> When browsing through submissions in Browse OR Submissions pages, i seem to find now that 10-50% of the thumbnails dont load and force me to reload the page again to get them to appear.


How often does this happen?


----------



## Breeze (Aug 18, 2008)

I noticed it Saturday and Sunday evening, it was only a few on each page that failed to load. 
The most i saw on one page(of 48 ) was about 6-7 that failed, but i've just had a quick scan through and they're all loading fine tonight(monday).

If i spot anymore over the next few days i'll mention it here.


----------



## ADF (Aug 18, 2008)

UK and on Virgin Broadband as well.

It happens every now and then when browsing, it can be a hand full or half the page. Basically a few items will refuse to load; no matter how many times the page is refreshed, after a minute or so they start working again.

I've actually had it happen to a few full images as well, it just doesn't load for a while.


----------



## Creedence (Aug 18, 2008)

I get the same thing once in a while, usually when I'm a page or two deep into someone's gallery or favourites. Sometimes as well in the browse function. USA on Cox Digital.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Aug 19, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> How often does this happen?



Constant, but after hearing ADF im suspecting it may be my ISP, every single full page of 36 submissions, about 5-18 dont load and i have to refresh page for it to appear, hopefully.

I pray its not Virgin media, theyre number 1 in the UK followed by Sky.


----------



## Firehazard (Aug 19, 2008)

I've always had the occasional thumbnail not show up, but it seems like it's happened more often after the site's "restart."


----------



## 2ndVenus (Aug 20, 2008)

Mhmm before the restart id normally just see 0-4 not work in a page of 64 thumbnails. But its increased dramatically, nothing much i can do my end but to refresh, i like to see if others are having this, happening the most in my Submissions page, i havent used browse in a while.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> How often does this happen?


A lot.  For me, virtually all my browsing, about 50% of the thumbnails do not load, about half of which eventually do transfer through but the remaining portion simply remain as empty boxes with alt-text.

Pacific Northwest, Embarq DSL.

(PS:  I wonder if it is traffic related?  4:30 AM on Thursday morn and FA is browsing just fine)


----------



## yak (Aug 21, 2008)

Just to be sure, are the missing thumbnails all located on a single domain, or are they spread out to all 6 domains FA uses?


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 21, 2008)

You _would_ ask a question like that...

I can see why, but investigating the matter isn't exactly trivial.

Let's see...

Okay, attached a snapshot from the Browse page.  All thumbnails DID eventually load (after about ~5 sec delay), but the a.d. through d.d. subdomains were the slowest to respond.  e.d. and f.d. subdomains showed no delay atm.

However, when I continued surfing subsequent Browse pages every thumbnail came in on cue, with no apparent delay from any subdomain.

PS:  On another attempt, no apparent delay from the a.d. through d.d., subdomains, but e.d. and f.d. were the slowest to respond.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 21, 2008)

I just saw the missing thumbnails problem for the first time.  The following thumbnail images did not load:

http://b.d.furaffinity.net/art/invaderkuzai/1203903877.thumbnail.invaderkuzai_deliver_me.swf.gif

http://c.d.furaffinity.net/art/inva...erkuzai_kuzai_fursona_kid_bunny_blink.swf.gif

http://f.d.furaffinity.net/art/inva...mbnail.invaderkuzai_taka_run_animated.swf.gif

All three link to SWF submissions by another user and were discovered broken (HTTP 404) while browsing the user's gallery.  All other thumbnails loaded, some of which drew thumbnails from these three domains, but all of which linked to image submissions.


----------



## Rhainor (Aug 22, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> I just saw the missing thumbnails problem for the first time.  The following thumbnail images did not load:
> 
> http://b.d.furaffinity.net/art/invaderkuzai/1203903877.thumbnail.invaderkuzai_deliver_me.swf.gif
> 
> ...


Normally, if the user does not give a pre-made thumbnail image while submitting, the system will try to make one automatically from the submitted image.  However, it does not have the ability to make thumbnails for .SWF (Flash) files, so unless the user manually inputs his own, there will not be one for these files.  This is unrelated to the problem experienced by Stratadrake and the others in this thread.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 22, 2008)

...but there is not even a placeholder icon for Flash submissions (as there is with stories)?


----------



## 2ndVenus (Aug 22, 2008)

yak said:


> Just to be sure, are the missing thumbnails all located on a single domain, or are they spread out to all 6 domains FA uses?



I dont really know much about these b.d.furaffinity.net, c.d.furaffinity.net, f.d.furaffinity.net.

Iv always accessed the site through the normal www.furaffinity.net, i'v also tried to tweak firefox and DMZ my router ports, its possible the new FA hardware is being a bit iffy with me X3


----------



## Tidal Wolf (Aug 26, 2008)

I am having this problem too.  Clearing my browser and cache is not working.  I have cleared my cookies as well.  Inverting the selection and refreshing will make them pop up but that is just bull to have to do it every time


----------



## Tidal Wolf (Aug 30, 2008)

Tidal Wolf said:


> I am having this problem too.  Clearing my browser and cache is not working.  I have cleared my cookies as well.  Inverting the selection and refreshing will make them pop up but that is just bull to have to do it every time




It is happening for me on the e domain one.  It is the only one not loading for me.  I am in Florida with comcast as my provider.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah yes i'v started to notice the specific d.d and e.d etc FA download points.

I can tell you yes, ''E'' is the culprit i believe, responding the least.


----------

